# think bowl



## Charlie Parker

In Ontario "think bowl" is a program for gifted students that encourages higher level thinking. Some of my students miss a period of French for think bowl. We would like to know if there is a term for it in French. Does a similar program exist in Quebec and if so what is it called? Failing that, I would invite Francophones to make up a French word for it. I suppose I could call it _pense-bol_ but I'd rather have some Francophone ideas. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Mister red

What kind of program?


----------



## Charlie Parker

It's a program for gifted students. I believe they draw problems from a bowl and discuss creative solutions to the problem.


----------



## Cath.S.

_Bol à questions ?_
_Pas de salades dans ce saladier-là ? _

(I just made this up as I know nothing about Canadian programs for gifted students, sorry! )


----------



## Gizzah

Le Bol De Considération =]

Sounds good to me =]


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci, egueule. Je suis sûr que mes élèves apprécieront votre suggestion. Je vais demander précisement ce qu'ils font et puis je sera en mesure de choisir le mot juste. Merci encore pour votre réponse.


----------



## Mister red

I would say "Une boîte à suggestions".
I hope I help you.


----------



## Cath.S.

Mister red said:


> I would say "Une boîte à suggestions".
> I hope I help you.


_Une boîte à suggestions_ sert en général au public à exprimer des souhaits ou des critiques concernant une entreprise, un magasin etc. Ce n'est pas la même idée ici, où il est question d'un saladier d'où les élèves tirent au sort des questions sur lesqelles ils doivent réfléchir.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Mister Red. Une petite correction. We would say "I hope that helps." And when I write in French, please correct me. It's the only way I can improve.


----------



## mhamel

I guess think tank was taken?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you. I thought of think tank which is _groupe ou cellule de réflexion. _But it's not the same thing. A think tank is more like a government agency whose role it is to create policies.


----------



## Nicomon

Juste pour rire... _Le bol des bollés_.  

​*Bollé:* u [Québec][Familier]Personne qui est brillante, intelligente, qui réussit très bien dans un domaine donné.


Plus sérieusement, peut-être... _Bol remue-méninges_?


----------



## Sphinge

La marmite à idées? 

"marmite" would sound like something is going on, something's boiling. It would sound a little more dynamic.


----------



## Nicomon

Sphinge said:


> La marmite à idées?
> 
> "marmite" would sound like something is going on, something's boiling. It would sound a little more dynamic.


 
J'aime bien marmite.  Et en faisant bien mijoter toutes ces idées, on obtiendra ... Un bouillon de solutions.


----------



## Louf

Ou bien, vous pourriez aller du côté "coupe", genre Coupe Stanley (OK, Coupe du Monde, pour les internationnaux), s'il y a un aspect compétitif. Je crois déceler un relent de "Super Bowl" dans votre Think Bowl.

Alors: la "Coupe des Méninges"? Ou encore, la "Coupe des Bollés", pour suivre dans la foulée de Nicomon, ferait très québécois (mais son Bol des Bollés était vraiment bien pensé). Autres possibilités: la Coupe Intello, la Coupe du Savoir, la Coupe de la Jugeotte, quoi encore?


----------



## archijacq

la définition initiale: "higher level thinking" permet de comprendre qu'il s'agit d'un "_programme d'études stimulant et innovateur qui enrichit l'apprentissage des élèves doués et leur permet d'uiliser leur potentiel au maximum_".

en termes académiques, la version courte correspond à "programme de progression accélérée".

familièrement on pourrait se calquer sur l'expression "chasseur de têtes [pensantes]" utilisée dans le langage du recrutement, et proposer "incubateur de têtes" ou "incubateur pour élèves doués". Par chez moi, il y a justement un pôle technologique décrit comme "incubateur".

Je viens de découvrir "la douance", terme spécifiquement Canadien...


----------



## pheelineerie

Louf said:


> Ou bien, vous pourriez aller du côté "coupe", genre Coupe Stanley (OK, Coupe du Monde, pour les internationnaux), s'il y a un aspect compétitif. Je crois déceler un relent de "Super Bowl" dans votre Think Bowl.
> 
> Alors: la "Coupe des Méninges"? Ou encore, la "Coupe des Bollés", pour suivre dans la foulée de Nicomon, ferait très québécois (mais son Bol des Bollés était vraiment bien pensé). Autres possibilités: la Coupe Intello, la Coupe du Savoir, la Coupe de la Jugeotte, quoi encore?


 
Louf is right. It has nothing to do with a bowl you eat out of. We had the same thing but we called it "quiz bowl". It's a competition, either between teams or as a group. The teacher/person running the thing (what IS the word I'm looking for here?!) asks trivia-style questions and everyone competes to give the answer first.

Interestingly, there doesn't seem to be an appropriate definition at dictionary.com. The closest one is "_Football._ Any of various postseason games played between specially selected teams, especially at the college level."

*goes to investigate an equivalent in French*


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'aime le mieux bol remue-méninges. Je pense que ça décrit bien ce que les élèves font. Merci à tous. L'ingéniosité est impressionnante.


----------



## pheelineerie

i know this topic is pretty much finished but I thought I'd share this: there is actually a wiki page about it.

*Quizbowl* (also known as *Quiz bowl*, *Scholastic Bowl*, *Brain Bowl*, *Academic Team*, *Academic Varsity Bowl*, *Scholar Quiz Bowl*, *Academic Bowl*, *Knowledge Bowl*, *College Bowl*, or *Whiz Quiz*) is a family of games of questions and answers on all topics of human knowledge, commonly played in high school and college. The game is played with a lockout buzzer system between some number of teams, most commonly two teams of four players each. A moderator reads questions to the teams, whose players endeavor to buzz in first with the correct answer, scoring points for their team.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quiz_bowl

No translation in French though


----------



## Nicomon

Je pense, donc je suis = Cogito ergo sum... alors...

La coupe Cogito (in line with coupe Grey, coupe Stanley, coupe du Monde)


----------



## ob1

La Joute des esprits


----------



## DearPrudence

Just a useless contribution to say that sometimes we had what we call "*défi*": "défi-lecture", I think there can be "défi-maths" ...
What I don't quite get is that Charlie gave me the impression he was talking about a "programme" and not the contest itself ...

*end of interruption*


----------



## mhamel

Nicomon said:


> Je pense, donc je suis = Cogito ergo sum...
> 
> Donc : La coupe Cogito. (in line with coupe Grey, coupe Stanley, coupe du Monde)


 
bravo


----------



## Agnès E.

Nicomon said:


> Juste pour rire... _*Le bol des bollés*_.
> 
> 
> *Bollé:* u[Québec][Familier]Personne qui est brillante, intelligente, qui réussit très bien dans un domaine donné.


J'adore cette idée.  D'autant que cela se passe au Canada, c'est bien ça, Charlie Parker ?


----------



## mhamel

No Quebecois smart/brave enough to try something with "calice"?

LMAO


----------



## archijacq

Charlie Parker said:


> J'aime le mieux bol remue-méninges. Je pense que ça décrit bien ce que les élèves font. Merci à tous. L'ingéniosité est impressionnante.



Pour un canado-français cette version est sûrement compréhensible, pour un franco-français "bol" est incompréhensible. Remue-méninges = brain-storming


----------



## Agnès E.

Trouvé ceci :


> *Bols et Bolles*
> 
> Le réputé tournoi de Génie en Herbe de l'UdM se met en branle. Chaque département est invité à soumettre une équipe. Le tournoi consiste à affronter, une fois par trois semaine, une équipe d'un autre département de l'université. Le tout se déroule les mardis, à compter du 26 octobre jusqu'au 29 mars. Les inscriptions se font jusqu'au vendredi 1er octobre. Si vous êtes intéressés, contactez-moi le plus tôt possible.


Source


----------



## Docbike

In hospitals we go for "Brain's Trust".  Not sure how that would translate.


----------



## mhamel

What is the use of the 's in Brain's Trust?


----------



## Cath.S.

Archijacq said:
			
		

> Pour un canado-français cette version est sûrement compréhensible, pour un franco-français "bol" est incompréhensible. Remue-méninges = brain-storming


 


			
				Charlie Parker  said:
			
		

> I believe they draw problems from a bowl and discuss creative solutions to the problem.


Nous basant sur ce message de Charlie Parker, un certain nombre d'entre nous ont pris _bowl_ (bol, saladier) au sens littéral - où est le problème ?




			
				Nicomon said:
			
		

> _*Le bol des bollés.
> *_


----------



## Nicomon

archijacq said:


> Pour un canado-français cette version est sûrement compréhensible, pour un franco-français "bol" est incompréhensible. Remue-méninges = brain-storming


 
J'ai compris que les étudiants pigent les questions d'un bol. J'ai donc traduit littéralement bowl = bol. Comme un bol à céréales, à soupe, à café au lait, etc. Vous n'en avez pas en France?


----------

